# Spooky the PEW Dumbo rat! PHOTOS!



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

I want to show off one of my special boys.

I mean, they're all Special, but Spooky was being ultra cute..

I hope this is the right place for photos.

Spooky poking out his nose.

















He stole the sunflower seed from Zazzle... Little thief!









Sleepy Spooky... On the back of my chair, the same chair Spindle decided to chew into...
























































Ain't he such a sweetheart?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Aw. you guys just love to torture me with Albino Dumbos don't you ;D


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

LightningWolf said:


> Aw. you guys just love to torture me with Albino Dumbos don't you ;D


Awww, I love my Spooky though!!

I got him from a breeder that was worried the white male wouldn't find a home..

She had some chocolates and silver blues, and Spooky was the only PEW, I took him, and I wuv him!!

Here's some more playtime photos.

Spooky behaves like an old grump. Lol.

Nobody is allowed to touch his noms and kitties are not allowed anywhere near me, or his two 'brothers' haha.

He's only six months old, and he acts all squishy, I love him.


Zazzle my Black Berkshire and Spooky's best buddy.








Spooky and Zazzle looking out the window.









Little Spindle (he was left on my doorstep and is only around hmmm... I'd say three months?

























Spooky and Spindle watching the kitty behind the chair.









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content













Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Awww I love him! I think PEWs are adorable...they actually seem to be starting to dwindle here in my area & black hoodies seem to be taking over along with Himi/Siamese.


----------



## Sarina1285 (Sep 15, 2012)

I love him too  he looks like a dumbo version of my Templeton <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

If he's not exploring he's in one of these two spots on the chair! Always!

He's a sweetie, that's for sure. He can't see too well though, so he's not sure about new things. But once he knows he's safe, he relaxes, Bruxes and is SO EASY to make boggle.


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

He is such a cute little guy! All of your ratties are! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Muttlycrew said:


> He is such a cute little guy! All of your ratties are!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks!! I love showing off my boys!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Wait, is the breeder you got him from actually breed Albinos, or was he just a fluke?


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

LightningWolf said:


> Aw. you guys just love to torture me with Albino Dumbos don't you ;D


Ya know....you are not that far from Houston. Comon' to H Town & get you a white rat !!!!

That white dumbo is ADORABLE !!!


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

LightningWolf said:


> Wait, is the breeder you got him from actually breed Albinos, or was he just a fluke?



I think the mother is a silver dumbo and the father was a Chocolate dumbo?
I can't really remember.. 


Either way, he's albino. Lol

His brothers and sisters were either blue, silver, and chocolate.

So, I'd say a fluke. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

She shows her rats too.

He's pure white, and she encouraged me to show him because he's faultless.

But I prefer my boys to live a relaxed lifestyle, filled with treats and cuddles.

Here's some more photos!


Just a cute thing I made of them.









Spindle
















How I found them when I woke up, they snuggle together, they have hammocks.. They just prefer the old onesie I guess.. Lol



































Here Spooky, let me groom you!!



























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

